# Traxx sagt Hallo



## traxxn (12 Aug. 2019)

So - neu hier - schon fleissig am stöbern und wenn ich mal schöne Bilder habe auch am posten.


----------



## Rolli (12 Aug. 2019)

Dann mal Willkommen auf Celebboard wink2


----------



## General (13 Aug. 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Rammsteiner (13 Aug. 2019)

Servus :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (13 Aug. 2019)

Herzlich willkommen und viel spass bei uns,gruss Brian :thumbup:


----------

